

World's Most Innovative Companies by Region - kungfudoi
http://www.businessweek.com/table/08/0415_in_geographic.htm

======
pmjordan
How did _McDonald's_ make it onto that list?! Do they do something in special
in Asia that's different from the decades-old business model they
(successfully) apply in Europe?

------
dangoldin
The thing that jumped out at me is that Facebook is not on the North America
list at all and is at the very bottom of the Europe and Asia lists. Also weird
how RIMM is not on the Europe/Asia lists.

